# Discovery League



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Jun 30, 2018)

Anyone hear any word on the new Discovery League?


----------



## jpeter (Jul 1, 2018)

If enough teams forked over the $1k there be divisions but I doubt there will be many age groups, maybe 2-3.

The name I dunno....reminds me of.....


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Jul 10, 2018)

Emails went out today for Discovery League participants.  SCDSL will be finalizing Tier 1 placements by end of the week so the lists should be up next week


----------



## Justafan (Jul 10, 2018)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Emails went out today for Discovery League participants.  SCDSL will be finalizing Tier 1 placements by end of the week so the lists should be up next week


Do you have a choice? i.e. do you just get placed in the league/flight and they are just notifying you with the email or is the email to see if you accept or not?


----------



## Fact (Jul 10, 2018)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Emails went out today for Discovery League participants.  SCDSL will be finalizing Tier 1 placements by end of the week so the lists should be up next week


I have a feeling this league is going to be a bigger pain than it is worth.  Just more travel for certain teams.


----------



## MWN (Jul 10, 2018)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Anyone hear any word on the new Discovery League?


There is no such thing as the "Discovery League."  It is the Discovery Division, within the SCDSL.



Fact said:


> I have a feeling this league is going to be a bigger pain than it is worth.  Just more travel for certain teams.


"Games will all be played at Silverlakes in Norco — unless teams from the same area like San Diego are scheduled to play each other in which case games will be played at the Surf Cup Sports Park in Del Mar."  In theory if Teams are from Santa Barbara ... then yes they will all travel to Norco.  But ... Norco is kinda central to SoCal.

"Convenient scheduling with games being played youngest to oldest similar to DA and ECNL formats" and all at one location, will certainly help coaches and does make it easier for clubs to devote filming resources to a single facility (to the extent multiple teams from that club) are in.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 10, 2018)

MWN said:


> There is no such thing as the "Discovery League."  It is the Discovery Division, within the SCDSL.


Agreed, but there was no need to create a new name.  They could have just added all these perks to the Champions division.


----------



## Nextbigthing (Jul 10, 2018)

2004's

CDA Slammers FC - Cerritos G04 Segovia 
CDA Slammers FC - HB G04 Elite 
CDA Slammers FC-Orange G04 Huie 
Freedom FC G04
Legends FC - East Riverside G04  
Legends FC SGV G04 
Real So Cal - SCV G2004W -Salvadori 
SGV Surf G04 MB/AZ
San Diego Force FC Academy G2004- A. Ocampo
San Diego Soccer Club G2004 Academy Navy 
Slammers FC G04 Reserve

2003's
Arsenal FC - South G04 EGSL 
Arsenal FC G04 FC West 
CFA South County - G04 Ashcroft 
Crescenta Valley SC G2004
Freedom FC G04 Black 
Legends FC - East Dev G04 Ozeki 
Legends FC- West Dev G04 Betz 
Newcastle United FC G2004 Ditta
OC Surf G04 Pask 
Pateadores - IER G04 
Temecula United SC Girls 2004 - Navy


----------



## Nextbigthing (Jul 10, 2018)

2002's
CDA Slammers FC - Fullerton G02 Sanger 
CDA Slammers FC - HB G02 Elite 
CDA Slammers FC - Whittier G02 Troglia 
Legends FC - East Riverside G02 FC
Legends FC - South G02 FC 
Legends FC- West G02 FC 
Pateadores - Irvine G2002 Discovery 
Real So Cal - SCV G2002W - Mitrovitch
San Diego Soccer Club G2003 Academy Navy 
Slammers FC G02 Reserve 
So Cal Blues 2002 Patraw


----------



## jpeter (Jul 10, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Agreed, but there was no need to create a new name.  They could have just added all these perks to the Champions division.


The team fee is what double? Normal league fees?  Part of that is field costs so something "new" is more likely to get financal support.


----------



## Nextbigthing (Jul 10, 2018)

2001/00
Arsenal FC - South G01 ECNL II 
CDA Slammers FC - HB G01/G00 Elite
CDA Slammers FC-South Bay G01 Cantu 
Crescenta Valley SC G2001
FC Premier G2001- Coerver Elite 
LA Galaxy Orange County G00 Premier Cruz 
Legends FC - East Riverside G01 FC 
Legends FC - South G00 FC
SGV Surf G01 SB/HH 
SoCal Academy G2000 Chavez 
South Slammers FC Elite G01


----------



## jpeter (Jul 10, 2018)

@Nextbigthing
can you post the boys groups also: 03-01.
Thanks


----------



## Nextbigthing (Jul 10, 2018)

B2003
Arsenal FC 2003 USSDA 
CDA Slammers FC - HB B03 Reserve 
LA Galaxy San Diego LAGSD B2003 Elite/Ritchie 
Laguna United FC B03 Blue
Pateadores - Irvine 2003 Reserve Academy 
Real So Cal B2003 ADT 
San Diego Soccer Club B2003 Academy Navy S
trikers FC - Irvine 2003 Ba
Strikers FC - Irvine 2003 DA Chingirian 
Temecula Valley Hawks SC B2003 Academy


----------



## FourFourTwo (Jul 10, 2018)

Nextbigthing said:


> 2003's
> Arsenal FC - South G04 EGSL
> Arsenal FC G04 FC West
> CFA South County - G04 Ashcroft
> ...


Your G2003 lists 2004 teams...........


----------



## Nextbigthing (Jul 10, 2018)

Sorry 2003's
Beach FC - South Bay G03 Lohn A 
CDA Slammers FC - HB G03 Elite 
CDA Slammers FC - Whittier G03 Alvarez/Martinez 
CZ Elite G2003 - Cherif
Crescenta Valley SC G2003 White 
Legends FC - East Riverside G03 FC 
SGV Surf G03 MB/HH 
San Diego Force FC Academy G2003- E. Ocampo
San Diego Soccer Club G2003 Academy Orange 
Slammers FC G03 Reserve 
Temecula Valley Hawks SC G2003 Academy


----------



## Fact (Jul 10, 2018)

MWN said:


> There is no such thing as the "Discovery League."  It is the Discovery Division, within the SCDSL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but San Diego teams lose home games against non local teams.


----------



## ultimate20 (Jul 10, 2018)

B03 only has 10 teams, I thought all the divisions would have 11 for a 10 game season.  NextBigthing, where did you find the lists of teams?  Thanks.


----------



## MWN (Jul 10, 2018)

Fact said:


> Yes but San Diego teams lose home games against non local teams.


True, but at least they are not driving an extra 45min to an hour out to Crescenta Valley


----------



## Soccer_newbie (Jul 10, 2018)

Is the Discovery Division for 2004s and older?  And where did you get the list of teams?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 10, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Agreed, but there was no need to create a new name.  They could have just added all these perks to the Champions division.


Yeah, this is just silly.  "Champions League" automatically implies best of the best (free marketing from UEFA), and we know Europe is best of the rest.  "Discovery" is neither here nor there.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 10, 2018)

Rumor has it that this was Don Ebert’s idea.


----------



## Overtime (Jul 10, 2018)

Nextbigthing said:


> 2002's
> CDA Slammers FC - Fullerton G02 Sanger
> CDA Slammers FC - HB G02 Elite
> CDA Slammers FC - Whittier G02 Troglia
> ...


You have a 2003 team on this list.  I do know a Beach team in the 02s was accepted.   Where did you get this list?


----------



## Mystery Train (Jul 10, 2018)

Overtime said:


> You have a 2003 team on this list.  I do know a Beach team in the 02s was accepted.   Where did you get this list?


That SD Navy 03 team played up in the 2002 Champions division last season and came in first place for the regular season.  I would guess this is accurate.


----------



## Overtime (Jul 10, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> That SD Navy 03 team played up in the 2002 Champions division last season and came in first place for the regular season.  I would guess this is accurate.


thanks for the clarification


----------



## RedCard (Jul 11, 2018)

What about G05s???


----------



## jpeter (Jul 14, 2018)

Overtime said:


> You have a 2003 team on this list.  I do know a Beach team in the 02s was accepted.   Where did you get this list?


Those are just partial work in progress preliminary lists.  For the boys the latest is there's going to be up to 14 teams in boys03-01 due to the overwhelming demand and the fact that some clubs had multiple same age teams accepted and they don't want them to play each other.

When the lists are posted on the DSL website then the picture will be clearer but there still could be some adjustments after that.   When it's all said and done I think DSL will be similar to CSL by having multiple former age split  Academy teams:  Rsc, Pat's, strikers, etc


----------



## Overtime (Jul 14, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Those are just partial work in progress preliminary lists.  For the boys the latest is there's going to be up to 14 teams in boys03-01 due to the overwhelming demand and the fact that some clubs had multiple same age teams accepted and they don't want them to play each other.
> 
> When the lists are posted on the DSL website then the picture will be clearer but there still could be some adjustments after that.   When it's all said and done I think DSL will be similar to CSL by having multiple former age split  Academy teams:  Rsc, Pat's, strikers, etc


Would be good if that is the case.  In G02 there are 3 Legends and 3 Slammers teams while the Beach team slotted for the spot was not included on initial invites.  This Beach team qualified for CRL, beat and tied the National Cup final four and finalist teams in May and June tournaments.  One of the Legends teams included failed to qualify for CRL and was an average flight 2 team last year.  I guess we know who has the power in SCDSL.


----------



## atvahc (Jul 14, 2018)

Nextbigthing said:


> B2003
> Arsenal FC 2003 USSDA
> CDA Slammers FC - HB B03 Reserve
> LA Galaxy San Diego LAGSD B2003 Elite/Ritchie
> ...


Thx for this info! Do you have access to the list for Boys 2001's?


----------



## ray8 (Jul 14, 2018)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Yeah, this is just silly.  "Champions League" automatically implies best of the best (free marketing from UEFA), and we know Europe is best of the rest.  "Discovery" is neither here nor there.


Trust me, it's all silly. 
What is tier 1 Europa? 
It's tier 2. But that would make tier 2 tier 3, and so on. Easier to lighten dad's wallet by calling would-be tier 2 Europa.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 16, 2018)

ray8 said:


> Trust me, it's all silly.
> What is tier 1 Europa?
> It's tier 2. But that would make tier 2 tier 3, and so on. Easier to lighten dad's wallet by calling would-be tier 2 Europa.


I suppose there is some marketing to it, but keep in mind that there is no Discovery division at the younger ages.  It would be confusing to suddenly re-designate most of the 2005 Flight 1 teams as Flight 2 this upcoming season because they didn't qualify to compete in the Discovery bracket.  Further, in my experience the gap between Champions/Discovery and the rest of Flight 1 has been a lot less than the gap between Flight 1 and Flight 2.  I think people understand what the designations mean.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 16, 2018)

Overtime said:


> Would be good if that is the case.  In G02 there are 3 Legends and 3 Slammers teams while the Beach team slotted for the spot was not included on initial invites.  This Beach team qualified for CRL, beat and tied the National Cup final four and finalist teams in May and June tournaments.  One of the Legends teams included failed to qualify for CRL and was an average flight 2 team last year.  I guess we know who has the power in SCDSL.


That Legends team is a mystery.  I can't imagine Legends would want to subject that roster to Discovery-level competition even if they had the power to do so.  Must be some realignment we aren't aware of.


----------



## Overtime (Jul 16, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> That Legends team is a mystery.  I can't imagine Legends would want to subject that roster to Discovery-level competition even if they had the power to do so.  Must be some realignment we aren't aware of.


That may be the case but 3 Legends teams and 0 Beach?  Balance?


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 16, 2018)

Overtime said:


> That may be the case but 3 Legends teams and 0 Beach?  Balance?


I agree it's weird.  I don't know whether club balance is an objective, but Tuttle and Soler were the class of Europa West last fall.  There's no logical reason on paper to promote zero teams out of Europa West yet promote two Europa South teams PLUS that Legends South team.


----------



## MWN (Jul 16, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> I agree it's weird.  I don't know whether club balance is an objective, but Tuttle and Soler were the class of Europa West last fall.  There's no logical reason on paper to promote zero teams out of Europa West yet promote two Europa South teams PLUS that Legends South team.


The logical reason would be that those teams applied and were willing to pay the additional costs to be part of the Discovery Division.  Teams that declined to pay the additional costs and didn't apply would not be in.  Perfectly logical.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 16, 2018)

MWN said:


> The logical reason would be that those teams applied and were willing to pay the additional costs to be part of the Discovery Division.  Teams that declined to pay the additional costs and didn't apply would not be in.  Perfectly logical.


I assumed from @Overtime's post that they had applied.  If not that would certainly explain why neither Beach team made it.  But I'd need confirmation that dozens of other teams failed to apply before I'd accept the choice as "perfectly logical."


----------



## Overtime (Jul 16, 2018)

MWN said:


> The logical reason would be that those teams applied and were willing to pay the additional costs to be part of the Discovery Division.  Teams that declined to pay the additional costs and didn't apply would not be in.  Perfectly logical.


The Beach team denied paid the costs and has the resume since being formed this spring.  It is a mix of the top players fr


SocalPapa said:


> I assumed from @Overtime's post that they had applied.  If not that would certainly explain why neither Beach team made it.  But I'd need confirmation that dozens of other teams failed to apply before I'd accept the choice as "perfectly logical."


Yes this Beach team applied and paid the fees.  They are a mix of the top  players  from Tuttle and a handful of other local teams.  Their short spring resume shows their worth.


----------



## MWN (Jul 16, 2018)

Overtime said:


> The Beach team denied paid the costs and has the resume since being formed this spring.  It is a mix of the top players fr
> 
> Yes this Beach team applied and paid the fees.  They are a mix of the top  players  from Tuttle and a handful of other local teams.  Their short spring resume shows their worth.


So it was a newly formed team in the spring?  I don't know what the Discovery Division rules are, but normally there is some sort of roster continuity required (minimum of X number of players from previous years team, etc.).   Might that be an issue?


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 16, 2018)

Also, it looks like that Legends South team had a better record in the CRL play-in tournament than Beach.   How did Beach qualify but not Legends?


----------



## Overtime (Jul 16, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Also, it looks like that Legends South team had a better record in the CRL play-in tournament than Beach.   How did Beach qualify but not Legends?


Beach was top 2 in pool and advanced.  Not see about Legends. Besch were fortunate to advance as they were missing 5 players due to vacation and injury.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 16, 2018)

Legends South was 2nd in Group A with 6 points.  Beach was 2nd in Group D with 5 points.  As either a 2nd place team or a wild card it seems Legends South should have advanced if Beach did.  So if SCDSL took recent performance into account perhaps not as odd a result as it first appeared.  I still share your disappointment that Beach didn't make it though.  My DD's played many games against them over the years and I've long been impressed with them as a club.


----------



## Soccer (Jul 16, 2018)

http://www.scdslsoccer.com/club-directory/brackets-2018


----------



## Overtime (Jul 16, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Legends South was 2nd in Group A with 6 points.  Beach was 2nd in Group D with 5 points.  As either a 2nd place team or a wild card it seems Legends South should have advanced if Beach did.  So if SCDSL took recent performance into account perhaps not as odd a result as it first appeared.  I still share your disappointment that Beach didn't make it though.  My DD's played many games against them over the years and I've long been impressed with them as a club.
> View attachment 2950


As the fall season plays out the results will tell the story.  Maybe a blessing not to play the bulk of the schedule in the Norco 100+degree heat.  CRL will be the opportunity to play the top teams in Scdsl, CSL and DPL.  The fall league is irrelevant as nothing is on the line and politics win the day.  SCDSL ends in an L egend$ for a reason....


----------



## Overtime (Jul 17, 2018)

Legends South did qualify for CRL...Legends West who is in Discovery did not.  Sorry for the confusion on my end


----------



## Banana Hammock (Jul 17, 2018)

If your like me, then your memory is flooded with daily crap and some things get pushed to the back.  I remember reading a description of the new discovery division but couldn't find the thread.  Maybe this is where I read it, http://goalnation.com/improving-youth-soccer-scdsl-kicks-off-new-discovery-division/ anyway here is a refresher for anyone interested.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Jul 17, 2018)

Overtime said:


> ...The fall league is irrelevant as nothing is on the line and politics win the day.  ....


If the benefits described in the article are correct, then there appear to be some worthwhile things one the line.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 17, 2018)

Overtime said:


> Legends South did qualify for CRL...Legends West who is in Discovery did not.  Sorry for the confusion on my end


Yeah, that was a surprising result for that Legends West team.  They are a very good.  Made the final 8 in National Cup and beat another Discovery Division team 5-1 last month.  Excellent coaches in my view and impressive speed and ball skills on the field.  Like Beach they must have been missing some players.


----------



## Overtime (Jul 17, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Yeah, that was a surprising result for that Legends West team.  They are a very good.  Made the final 8 in National Cup and beat another Discovery Division team 5-1 last month.  Excellent coaches in my view and impressive speed and ball skills on the field.  Like Beach they must have been missing some players.


Thanks for the info.  At this point it is what it is....on to Surf Cup!  Good luck to your DD


----------



## MWN (Jul 17, 2018)

I can tell you that CRL play-in for my son's team B2001 was a freaking disaster.  Of 19 players, 13 showed up.  After the 1st game, a GK/field player was ruled out with a concussion, leaving us with 1 sub.  4 of the better players (2 key members on the defensive line) were on vacation, at camps, etc. and players were playing out of position.  I say this because CRL play-in results should have an asterisk for some teams.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Jul 17, 2018)

Soccer_newbie said:


> Is the Discovery Division for 2004s and older?  And where did you get the list of teams?


SCDSL Brackets are posted.


----------



## SitByMyself (Jul 17, 2018)

If discovery games are all in Norco then shouldn't it eliminate all the scheduling problems with clubs and field availability?  So we should be getting league schedules very soon (insert sarcasm!).


----------



## MWN (Jul 17, 2018)

SitByMyself said:


> If discovery games are all in Norco then shouldn't it eliminate all the scheduling problems with clubs and field availability?  So we should be getting league schedules very soon (insert sarcasm!).


It should.  I have first hand knowledge that the powers that be at SCDSL absolutely hated the scheduling problems, which are 100% on the clubs that were a bit "optimistic" (aka lied) about their field permits.  The Discovery Division will likely be one of the first schedules released given ease of scheduling.


----------



## mirage (Jul 17, 2018)

So its truly like the CSL Premier where the field is provided and is at the same place.  CSL used to publish "Premier" magazine every week for the games.  

I think Timmy said this whole thing was DE's idea and if so it also makes sense that the games are all held at Silverlakes, where he is a part owner.

Besides, Field House is a nice hole to wait while the kids are warming up before the game anyway and its just across the driveway to 1~4 turf fields.


----------



## Soccer (Jul 27, 2018)

The schedule is now posted:

https://scdslsoccer.demosphere-secure.com/schedule/2018-fall-schedule


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 27, 2018)

Soccer said:


> The schedule is now posted:
> 
> https://scdslsoccer.demosphere-secure.com/schedule/2018-fall-schedule


It's impressive that SCDSL finally getting their act together


----------



## timbuck (Jul 27, 2018)

It’s easy when all of the games are in one place. And the guy who pushed for this new division is the GM of the facility.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 27, 2018)

timbuck said:


> It’s easy when all of the games are in one place. And the guy who pushed for this new division is the GM of the facility.


I'm not sure where you getting your information from, but the guy you thinking off was fired from there a while back.


----------



## Soccer (Jul 27, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> It's impressive that SCDSL finally getting their act together


If you read the article on the front page it looks like the clubs have their schedules.  I bet if the clubs had their permits together the whole schedule would be out.


----------



## AFC (Jul 27, 2018)

Soccer said:


> If you read the article on the front page it looks like the clubs have their schedules.  I bet if the clubs had their permits together the whole schedule would be out.


Clubs always had their schedules early, but many not organized with their field permits and that's whats holding up final release quite a bit. Also few teams still falling apart, which will affect the schedule.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 27, 2018)

Lots of city/community fields don't issue their permits too far in advance.  I think many are issusing fall permits last week and this week.


----------



## mirage (Jul 27, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Lots of city/community fields don't issue their permits too far in advance.  I think many are issusing fall permits last week and this week.


I would be shocked if what you say is happening because almost all the city wants the rec leagues' schedule first.  The pecking orders are pretty simple.  Rec use (soccer, flag football, winter baseball)>local orgs>out of city orgs.

Rec leagues are notoriously late with their field requirements.....

Great Park is county park managed by Irvine, and not a city park, so its different than most.


----------



## Soccermom (Jul 29, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Yeah, that was a surprising result for that Legends West team.  They are a very good.  Made the final 8 in National Cup and beat another Discovery Division team 5-1 last month.  Excellent coaches in my view and impressive speed and ball skills on the field.  Like Beach they must have been missing some players.


You are correct our team was missing 6 players that weekend, mine being one of them. Thank you for the compliments to our team, we do have great coaches and players.


----------



## vivamexico (Sep 24, 2018)

Now that the season has begun, any thoughts on the Discovery League so far?


----------



## Banana Hammock (Sep 24, 2018)

This was just released, apparently everything is not copacetic.


"To all Discovery Division Team Contacts and Club Officials - *URGENT - PLEASE READ AND FORWARD TO ALL PARENTS/COACHES/PLAYERS*

After the 3rd week of Discovery Division games it is time to send an email addressing the inexcussable parental and coach behavior being exibited during Discovery Division games. This past weekend was especially out of control and the time has come to make some decisions about this type of behavior moving forward.

While the SCDSL and the Discovery Division are not the US Soccer Developmental Academy nor ECNL, this does not make it ok for coaches and parents to behave the way they have been. The Discovery Division is the Elite division in the SCDSL. Teams apply for acceptance and earn their way into this Elite division and are invited in to the division. It would be a shame for teams to not be accepted moving forward because parents and coaches can't control themselves which can happen. We have a zero tolerance for parents who can not sit down and enjoy their kids games and for coaches that take the position that referee abuse is the proper example to set for their players.

Therefore, beginning this weekend, any parent issues on the side line, whether it's one parent or multiple parents on the sideline, the whole sideline (for that team) will be instructed to leave and while that may seem harsh, US Soccer and ECNL would be a whole lot more harsh in the consequences they would impose for such behavior.

Coaches that argue with referees, encourage poor behavior by the parents and condone poor sportsmanship from the players will also be instructed to leave and suspensions will be imposed.

*The parents, coaches and players in this division are held to the highest of standards and we simply will not accept intolerable behavior from teams that are "invited" in to this division.*

*Parents* - complaining to the referees and about the referees gets you nowhere. Emailing me complaining about the referees will not get you a response. We have a policy in place regarding this and we have an On-Site Referee Coordinator to deal with referee issues. Attacking referees but verbally and physically, will only get the offender an extended suspension. The same applies to coaches. It does not matter what club you are with or what your name is. This type of behavior WILL NOT BE TOLERATED.

*Players *- Remember the suspensions for Violent Conduct and Referee Abuse. It's a minimum of 3-games and, depending on what the offense is, the disciplinary committee can add more. That's for the 1st offense. Another send-off for Violent Conduct or Referee Abuse is 6-games and your season will be over. Red cards also carry over into next season so don't risk the chance of missing the majoirty of this season and some of next. Red cards can not be argues away, rescinded or changed.

*Club Officials* - you may want to reiterate to the parents, players and coaching staff so that they understand the consequences of improper behavior and the risk they are taking of not getting accepted in to the Division next season. Maybe a reminder from the Club leadership to those in the Discovery Division will assist everyone in understanding the importance of proper behavior on the sideline.

When SCDSL staff and the Referee Site Coordinator have to sit on a sideline and baby-sit the parents for a full game, there is a problem.

When staff have to sit behind a team bench for a whole game, there is a problem.

When players are trying to calm their parents down on the sideline - that's a problem.

When a player who has been sent-off in a game and is sitting on the bench decides to run on the field and join in another fight - that's a problem.

When a parent decides that attacking a referee and putting in him a chokehold is acceptable behavior - that's a crime.

When a coach verbally assaults a minor referee and follows her to not just her chair but to the parking lot - that's a crime.

When a coach has to be held back by a manager and assistant coach to keep him from attacking a referee - that's a problem.

*Please respect the referees* - even the bad ones - and just sit and enjoy the games. We will deal with the referees if they are not up to our standards. We deal with them quicker than any of you realize so let us do what we do and please just enjoy your children and their games. Respect the parents from the opposing teams. Respect all of the players on the field and be a positive example for the players. Don't be the parent(s) that causes a game to be terminated in the 32nd minute because the parents couldn't control themselves so their child's game gets forfeited because of them, not because of anything happening on this field (yes this happened).

If you are that unhappy with the referees - be part of the solution and not part of the problem. Become a referee. But remember WHY we have the shortage of quality referees. Because they can't handle the constant abuse from the parents and coaches. We lost no less than 5 referees this weekend becuase of situations involving coaches and parents. Take this seriously.

We will be tracking these issues and we will be clearing sidelines and ejecting coaches.

I hate sending emails like this but the reminder was necessary and hopefully will help parents/coaches/players to understand that the Discovery Division is an honor to play in and everyone's behavior goes a long way ensuring the success of this division in the SCDSL moving forward.

Thank you

Michelle
 "


----------



## Slammerdad (Sep 24, 2018)

OK,  which one of you got out of hand this weekend?  C'mon, we need details (grabs lawnchair and popcorn).....


----------



## ultimate20 (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks like an 01 slammers v pats game had an altercation.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 24, 2018)

Banana Hammock said:


> This was just released, apparently everything is not copacetic.
> 
> 
> "To all Discovery Division Team Contacts and Club Officials - *URGENT - PLEASE READ AND FORWARD TO ALL PARENTS/COACHES/PLAYERS*
> ...


Good heavens, if even one of those things described in that letter are true, that's pretty terrible.  

Side note:  Anyone else find the repeated references to ECNL and DA leagues a bit odd?  That sort of behavior would be unacceptable at ANY level of sports.  From rec league and AYSO to the pro level.  Period.  No need to qualify it.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 24, 2018)

ultimate20 said:


> Looks like an 01 slammers v pats game had an altercation.


Do tell...


----------



## soccermama213 (Sep 24, 2018)

Slammers.... not surprised


----------



## timbuck (Sep 24, 2018)

Banana Hammock said:


> This was just released, apparently everything is not copacetic.
> 
> 
> "To all Discovery Division Team Contacts and Club Officials - *URGENT - PLEASE READ AND FORWARD TO ALL PARENTS/COACHES/PLAYERS*
> ...


Same message went out to all SCDSL teams too.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 24, 2018)

I'll ask it again -  Why not put the parents on the same side as the team?
A-hole coaches and A-hole sidelines will still exist.  But at least it will give a coach a chance to hear and address anything their sideline is doing.


----------



## MA0812 (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## watfly (Sep 24, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Good heavens, if even one of those things described in that letter are true, that's pretty terrible.
> 
> Side note:  Anyone else find the repeated references to ECNL and DA leagues a bit odd?  That sort of behavior would be unacceptable at ANY level of sports.  From rec league and AYSO to the pro level.  Period.  No need to qualify it.


That struck me as very odd as well.  Not a professionally written letter but it certainly gets its point across.

I hope they permanently banned the "chokehold parent" and the "stalker coach" from SCDSL.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 24, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I'll ask it again -  Why not put the parents on the same side as the team?
> A-hole coaches and A-hole sidelines will still exist.  But at least it will give a coach a chance to hear and address anything their sideline is doing.


Chances are the coach hears everything going on..BUT..is probably the driving force behind all that bad behavior.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 24, 2018)

And the reference to a coach actually following a referee who is a minor (or even an adult for that matter) out to the parking lot...that's just plain stupid. You never know who brought young Sally or Sammy or what their occupation might be. Or the spouse who rolled to the game with his/her spouse just because. You're asking for more trouble than you're probably capable of handling if you aren't careful.


----------



## pique2002 (Sep 24, 2018)

Different game but wondering What level are these esteem Discovery league referees who are not protecting players out there! Or only protecting certain (his) team/players.

Our Goalie got side swiped from behind from attacker and hobble with one leg, caution, another attacker side swipe defender, referee waive off caution. Our players touches their players, caution or yellow cards flying. Have to admit, almost lost it out there, and would lose it if my son were hurt with one sided refereeing. Norco need to provide better game monitoring not just on parents, refereeing as well with all the parking money thy collected.


----------



## vivamexico (Sep 24, 2018)

Banana Hammock said:


> This was just released, apparently everything is not copacetic.
> 
> 
> "To all Discovery Division Team Contacts and Club Officials - *URGENT - PLEASE READ AND FORWARD TO ALL PARENTS/COACHES/PLAYERS*
> ...


Long drives. Expensive parking. Heat. Week after week. It's a lot of stress on coaches and parents unless they live out there.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2018)

watfly said:


> That struck me as very odd as well.  Not a professionally written letter but it certainly gets its point across.
> 
> I hope they permanently banned the "chokehold parent" and the "stalker coach" from SCDSL.


Poorly written is an understatement. 

Totally agree on the parent and coach, bad examples for the kids. 

Someone else posted to have the parents on the sideline with the players? I prefer to be across from the teams so I can hear the other parents. You hear some funny stuff...


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 24, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I'll ask it again -  Why not put the parents on the same side as the team?
> A-hole coaches and A-hole sidelines will still exist.  But at least it will give a coach a chance to hear and address anything their sideline is doing.


That only solves half of the problem.  Sometimes I'm equally annoyed by the parents from our own team.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 24, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Someone else posted to have the parents on the sideline with the players? I prefer to be across from the teams so I can hear the other parents. You hear some funny stuff...


Actual conversation that took place when DD was playing U9:
Parent A from our own team, "That was offside, ref."
Parent B from our own team, "Come on, ref."
Parent C (aka my DW), "That was definitely offside."
I turned to DW and asked, "Do you know what offside is, honey?"
DW said, "I don't know.  What is it?"


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2018)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Actual conversation that took place when DD was playing U9:
> Parent A from our own team, "That was offside, ref."
> Parent B from our own team, "Come on, ref."
> Parent C (aka my DW), "That was definitely offside."
> ...


That is hilarious!! Love it!

Over the weekend I was sitting behind the parents of the game before my sons. It was probably 05s. Some of the repeated comments:

"Just kick it!" ,"Kick it harder!" ,"Your not being aggressive enough!" ," Beat her!" and of course "run faster!" . All from the same two Dads sitting under an EZ Up in the shade in their nice sideline chairs. The look the girls were giving, not to the Dads, but to their teammates was priceless. I tried to record them but everytime I did the Dads weren't as animated.  

That ride home must have been tough...


----------



## Slammerdad (Sep 25, 2018)

soccermama213 said:


> Slammers.... not surprised


What is that supposed to mean?  The Slammers organization has over 100 teams and you want to generalize every team based on what?  In fact, the Slammers have subsets of groups i.e. South Slammers, CDA Slammers, Slammers....so please be intelligent about things when you quote.    Guess your games against the Slammers teams didn't go your way.  That's too bad.


----------



## RedCard (Sep 25, 2018)

Banana Hammock said:


> This was just released, apparently everything is not copacetic.
> 
> 
> "To all Discovery Division Team Contacts and Club Officials - *URGENT - PLEASE READ AND FORWARD TO ALL PARENTS/COACHES/PLAYERS*
> ...


It’s not just SCDSL that this bs is happening in. This past Sunday, my son who’s on a CSL 05 team played in Apple Valley. At the end of the game before his ( girls 03 or 04 game ) 2 adults got onto a fist fight on the field; and I believe both were from the same team. One of the girls ran up and was begging on of the adults to stop...very sad for the young lady.
Then our game was called 5 minutes early by the center referee because he showed a red card to the other team’s coach. He was complaining throughout the whole game and I guess the CR has enough. 
I myself pretty much gave up on being a referee cause of the bs the referees put up with.


----------



## Premo5 (Sep 25, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I'll ask it again -  Why not put the parents on the same side as the team?
> A-hole coaches and A-hole sidelines will still exist.  But at least it will give a coach a chance to hear and address anything their sideline is doing.



Agree to this 100%. As a coach you can manage your sideline and be more hands on.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2018)

Premo5 said:


> Agree to this 100%. As a coach you can manage your sideline and be more hands on.


Personally I would rather the Coach concentrate on the game instead of worrying about the sideline. If they are a good Coach it would have been addressed before the season started.


----------



## GunninGopher (Sep 25, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Personally I would rather the Coach concentrate on the game instead of worrying about the sideline. If they are a good Coach it would have been addressed before the season started.


If they are a good coach, having the parents on the sideline won't be an issue either.

This keeps parents from getting after each other, too.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> If they are a good coach, having the parents on the sideline won't be an issue either.
> 
> This keeps parents from getting after each other, too.


That's true as well. I just prefer the Coach concentrate on the game with as little distractions as possible.  It's why we pay the $$. Back in the day I would see parents walking to the bench to check on their kid, talk to Coach or tell their kid what they are doing wrong. Helicopter much? Kids should feel that this is their time. Just my opinion...


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Do tell...


I am sorely disappointed in this board where you can count on some mudslinging and get versions of what happened yet we have no clear picture of what triggered that email.  Somebody needs to come clean.

The most I can glean is that it was the Discovery League (based on the fact the ECNL and DA comments only made some sense when reading the Discovery League version but not when the Discovery comments were taken out and sent to the SCDSL folks) and there was probably some posturing over how the Discovery League is inferior thus causing this situation (because of the defensiveness in the letter related to the Discovery League in relation to ECNL and DA).  It makes sense that it would be Slammers and Pats as a poster noted based upon the ECNL and DA comments as well as the "Big name" comment.    My daughter has put her money on the fact it is a boys team and my money is on a girls team.   I need some facts folks...somebody knows!  Start a new profile and spill the beans!    At a minimum, use Club A and Club B and give us the facts.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 25, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> I am sorely disappointed in this board where you can count on some mudslinging and get versions of what happened yet we have no clear picture of what triggered that email.  Somebody needs to come clean.
> 
> The most I can glean is that it was the Discovery League (based on the fact the ECNL and DA comments only made some sense when reading the Discovery League version but not when the Discovery comments were taken out and sent to the SCDSL folks) and there was probably some posturing over how the Discovery League is inferior thus causing this situation (because of the defensiveness in the letter related to the Discovery League in relation to ECNL and DA).  It makes sense that it would be Slammers and Pats as a poster noted based upon the ECNL and DA comments as well as the "Big name" comment.    My daughter has put her money on the fact it is a boys team and my money is on a girls team.   I need some facts folks...somebody knows!  Start a new profile and spill the beans!    At a minimum, use Club A and Club B and give us the facts.


Exactly.  Why is it that we can get in-depth breakdowns of off-side incidents in an individual u-littles game, but when someone put a ref in a choke hold this place goes silent???


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> I am sorely disappointed in this board where you can count on some mudslinging and get versions of what happened yet we have no clear picture of what triggered that email.  Somebody needs to come clean.
> 
> The most I can glean is that it was the Discovery League (based on the fact the ECNL and DA comments only made some sense when reading the Discovery League version but not when the Discovery comments were taken out and sent to the SCDSL folks) and there was probably some posturing over how the Discovery League is inferior thus causing this situation (because of the defensiveness in the letter related to the Discovery League in relation to ECNL and DA).  It makes sense that it would be Slammers and Pats as a poster noted based upon the ECNL and DA comments as well as the "Big name" comment.    My daughter has put her money on the fact it is a boys team and my money is on a girls team.   I need some facts folks...somebody knows!  Start a new profile and spill the beans!    At a minimum, use Club A and Club B and give us the facts.


You should pay your daughter...


----------



## Surfref (Sep 27, 2018)

Banana Hammock said:


> This was just released, apparently everything is not copacetic.
> 
> 
> "To all Discovery Division Team Contacts and Club Officials - *URGENT - PLEASE READ AND FORWARD TO ALL PARENTS/COACHES/PLAYERS*
> ...


I wish this would have gone out before my SCDSL games this past weekend.  Maybe I would not have had the problems with the parents and coach yelling.  Although the AR screwing up throughout the game didn't help.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> That's true as well. I just prefer the Coach concentrate on the game with as little distractions as possible.  It's why we pay the $$. Back in the day I would see parents walking to the bench to check on their kid, talk to Coach or tell their kid what they are doing wrong. Helicopter much? Kids should feel that this is their time. Just my opinion...


As a referee, when I go to check a team in I talk to the coach(s) and manager together.  I ask the manager if they will be sitting with the team or parents.  I tell them that if there are problems with their spectators that I expect the manager to handle the unruly parents, so I do not have to stop the game and have the coach walk all the way across the field to address and remove spectators.  About 75 percent of the time the coach will say to the manager something along the lines of, "Go tell Sally and Karen's dads to keep their mouth shut and I do not want to hear a word out of them."  My short talk with the coach and manager usually works to keep the spectators reasonably quiet.

The problem that I see is that a lot of clubs do not hold their coaches or parents accountable for their actions.  The two clubs my daughter has coached for have a zero tolerance policy for spectators yelling at the refs.  If a referee has to talk to a coach about a parent or talk to the parent directly. that parent will need to leave and will not be allowed at a given number of games that is decided by the club.


----------



## Primetime (Sep 27, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I'll ask it again -  Why not put the parents on the same side as the team?
> A-hole coaches and A-hole sidelines will still exist.  But at least it will give a coach a chance to hear and address anything their sideline is doing.


CSL does it that way and Having been in CSL and SCDSL as both a parent and a coach in each I think  it's much worse when it's coaches with their own team on separate sidelines as the other team.  Big part your missing is that the majority of unruly sidelines get it from the coach.  So teaming them up usually doesn't help.  And I find it makes the opposing side get out of hand knowing the other team is farther away.   IMHO.


----------



## focomoso (Sep 27, 2018)

Primetime said:


> CSL does it that way and Having been in CSL and SCDSL as both a parent and a coach in each I think  it's much worse when it's coaches with their own team on separate sidelines as the other team.  Big part your missing is that the majority of unruly sidelines get it from the coach.  So teaming them up usually doesn't help.  And I find it makes the opposing side get out of hand knowing the other team is farther away.   IMHO.


I also think it's much better for the kids not to have their parents breathing (or shouting) down their necks when they're on the bench. When they're on the other side, the kids can be themselves more and I find coaches are more likely to talk to the kids about what's going on in the game. This is how the DA does it and I'm a fan. No parents allowed on the kids/coaches side at all.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 27, 2018)

The best games are when you are playing in a high school stadium with bleachers.  Far enough away that you can't hear much anyway.


----------



## gauchosean (Sep 27, 2018)

As a retired team manager who had to deal with it both ways. I definitely prefer my team on one side and the other team on the other side. Most coaches don't want to have to deal with the parents and would rather be on the other side. But there was definitely more conflicts and screaming parents when the coach was across the field.


----------



## MWN (Sep 27, 2018)

Primetime said:


> CSL does it that way and Having been in CSL and SCDSL as both a parent and a coach in each I think  it's much worse when it's coaches with their own team on separate sidelines as the other team.  Big part your missing is that the majority of unruly sidelines get it from the coach.  So teaming them up usually doesn't help.  And I find it makes the opposing side get out of hand knowing the other team is farther away.   IMHO.


In my experience:
A good coach with a strong manager will create a good team culture and have the parents in line regardless of the team/spectator sideline choices.  When we encounter a poor team culture then:

CSL's way is less desirable.  Because the coach is the problem.  The parents feed off the coach much more.  Game management is more difficult.  When the A-Hole coach is told by the Referee to keep quiet, stop, etc., he/she is embarrassed in front of the parents and now compelled to engage in more subversive comments or makes smart-ass remarks that only the parents can hear.  One or two of the parents (usually men) will now take up the torch and shout crap because the coach has been warned. 

USSDA / Cal South / SCDSL - separate teams from parents which is more desirable.  Because the parents are sitting on the other side they don't hear 1/2 of what the coach is saying, they tend not to feed off an A-Hole coach as much.  The Manager is also on that sideline so we have an adult to adult the adults. 
Bottom line, if the team has a good culture it doesn't matter.  If the team has a poor team culture then "let's separate them."

I'll add that the teams I have had the worst problem with are the teams that speak Spanish.  Its almost comical the uniformity of the sideline. 

There is the coach in the middle,
The moms and kids sitting between the half and 18.
The two dads that are pacing back and forth in the ear of the coach and yelling at their players.
The group of dads (3 to 4) down by the corner post with their red cups.
The leader of the group of dads with their red cups egging on the other dads and making all sorts of comments about everything in Spanish.
When there is an issue that I need to address, the complete and total lack of knowledge that anybody on the sideline has as to who said what.  "It wasn't me?"  "I don't know any of these people."  "I don't have a kid on this team."  "I'm just watching"


----------



## DefndrDad (Sep 27, 2018)

Primetime said:


> CSL does it that way and Having been in CSL and SCDSL as both a parent and a coach in each I think  it's much worse when it's coaches with their own team on separate sidelines as the other team.  Big part your missing is that the majority of unruly sidelines get it from the coach.  So teaming them up usually doesn't help.  And I find it makes the opposing side get out of hand knowing the other team is farther away.   IMHO.


 I would respect fully disagree. With both teams parents on the same side hard fouls or no calls cause the parents to start chipping at each other which causes problems. It was an even bigger problem when you travel and play teams from back East. My experience with them was if parents are on the same side they walk over to your side to be closer to their DD whether they’re on offense or defense.  So now you have parents from team A standing right behind Parents from team B which causes even more problems when the chipping starts.  These parents were politely asked to move back to their own side or be quiet, and neither happened.  The common phrase heard was, this is how we do it over here .


----------



## timbuck (Sep 27, 2018)

What is the initial feedback for Discovery league so far?? How is the competition? How is it having all games at Silverlakes?  Do you want to participate in the Discovery league again next year?
Any "pathway" opportunities open up from scouts attending games?


----------



## ultimate20 (Sep 27, 2018)

timbuck said:


> The best games are when you are playing in a high school stadium with bleachers.  Far enough away that you can't hear much anyway.


Not always.  Sometimes sound carries way too well, and every word can be heard.  both ways- from coach to players/refs, and parents in stands to players/coach/refs.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 27, 2018)

If you ask the players of the coaches they overwhelmingly prefer Spectators to be on the other sidelines away from the bench. 

As far as I remember ussda has always been this way and the parents don't normally mingle or have people problems with one & other even on the same sideline.

Maybe we should have teams play in the the octagon next game when things get out of hand.







Or how about the Penalty Box 5-minute time out for a yellow card or The Spectator Penalty Box 10 minutes for yelling


----------



## jpeter (Sep 27, 2018)

timbuck said:


> What is the initial feedback for Discovery league so far?? How is the competition? How is it having all games at Silverlakes?  Do you want to participate in the Discovery league again next year?
> Any "pathway" opportunities open up from scouts attending games?


No skin in the league or division but we have about a half dozen or so friends playing in discovery this year,  older boys.

The only real difference we've heard about is having all the games at silverlakes.  Everything else the comp, refs, atmosphere is basically no different than it was before in DSL, nobody has seen a single scout yet or mentioned anything about any additional advantages playing in the division.  

 Not having any home games and the location and fields at silverlakes has been somewhat of a drawback noted especially when you train & used to playing on fuller side turf fields much closer to home.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 27, 2018)

I think it's pretty clear that where you have polite, well mannered parents who are not living vicariously through their children's soccer exploits or coaches who are actually teaching instead of building a fantasy world where they are Pep Guardiola pursuing a Champions League title, it doesn't matter where they sit.  When you have the opposite of those things, the seating chart also doesn't matter.


----------



## MA0812 (Sep 27, 2018)

timbuck said:


> What is the initial feedback for Discovery league so far?? How is the competition? How is it having all games at Silverlakes?  Do you want to participate in the Discovery league again next year?
> Any "pathway" opportunities open up from scouts attending games?


Timbuck - Aside from having all of the games at Silverlakes there is absolutely ZERO difference.  7 of the 11 teams are the exact same teams that we played in Champions last season and the other 4 teams came from Europa so the competition and the level is no more "Elite" than it was before. Yes you have to apply and be selected but its pretty much a forgone conclusion which teams get in if SCDSL wants to sell it as the top tier. It really only watered down the other flight 1 levels by pushing a large number of teams from flight 2 that finished mid pack or higher up into Europa and some into Champions to fill the void from those that went to discovery. For many of those mid pack teams they haven't won a game yet. All in all its more semantics and hype than anything else in my opinion based on my experience so far. If you win Discovery then yes there are some prizes to be won. Others may have a different experience depending on what age group they are in.


----------



## Overtime (Sep 27, 2018)

MA0812 said:


> Timbuck - Aside from having all of the games at Silverlakes there is absolutely ZERO difference.  7 of the 11 teams are the exact same teams that we played in Champions last season and the other 4 teams came from Europa so the competition and the level is no more "Elite" than it was before. Yes you have to apply and be selected but its pretty much a forgone conclusion which teams get in if SCDSL wants to sell it as the top tier. It really only watered down the other flight 1 levels by pushing a large number of teams from flight 2 that finished mid pack or higher up into Europa and some into Champions to fill the void from those that went to discovery. For many of those mid pack teams they haven't won a game yet. All in all its more semantics and hype than anything else in my opinion based on my experience so far. If you win Discovery then yes there are some prizes to be won. Others may have a different experience depending on what age group they are in.


It is the Legends and Slammers division!  Look at G2002 Discovery.  Six teams between Legends and Slammers all occupying the bottom of the standings.  More qualified teams were denied entrance to discovery.  Those teams at least $1000 better off.  So
Much better if DPL, CSL, Scdsl combined as one league....the top teams from each league would create a balanced and competitive league.


----------



## MWN (Sep 27, 2018)

MA0812 said:


> Timbuck - Aside from having all of the games at Silverlakes there is absolutely ZERO difference.  7 of the 11 teams are the exact same teams that we played in Champions last season and the other 4 teams came from Europa so the competition and the level is no more "Elite" than it was before. Yes you have to apply and be selected but its pretty much a forgone conclusion which teams get in if SCDSL wants to sell it as the top tier. It really only watered down the other flight 1 levels by pushing a large number of teams from flight 2 that finished mid pack or higher up into Europa and some into Champions to fill the void from those that went to discovery. For many of those mid pack teams they haven't won a game yet. All in all its more semantics and hype than anything else in my opinion based on my experience so far. If you win Discovery then yes there are some prizes to be won. Others may have a different experience depending on what age group they are in.


There will be a showcase.  The failure of the Discovery league to date is they should be filming every game, which has value for scouting, college recruiting, etc.


----------



## TT the Bear (Sep 27, 2018)

Watching the B01s Discovery, there have been a lot of lopsided games.  Like 7-0, 6-1 type games. Somewhat surprising for an "elite" league. Maybe that's a source of some of the player and parent misbehavior.  I haven't heard of a single scout attending a game.  It is a shame they aren't providing videotaping as promised.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 27, 2018)

What about the recently announced "Scouting Zone" arrangement?  Is that in place yet?
http://scdslsoccer.com/the-scouting-zone-discovery-division


----------



## TT the Bear (Sep 27, 2018)

timbuck said:


> What about the recently announced "Scouting Zone" arrangement?  Is that in place yet?
> http://scdslsoccer.com/the-scouting-zone-discovery-division


Haven't seen any evidence of Scouting Zone.  To be fair, my kid and his team were required to sign up for SZ when they played in Surf last year so maybe we haven't received any information from SCDL because the team was already registered.


----------



## soccerfun (Sep 27, 2018)

Not only are they not videoing taping the games they will not allow parents hire a professional to video tape the games. The following is an excerpt from an email I received from our team admin (The email came from SCDSL).

NO OUTSIDE VIDEO COMPANY IS ALLOWED AT SILVERLAKES OR RANCHO MISSION VIEJO RIDING PARK so DO NOT coordinate video services with anyone for either of those venues. They will NOT be allowed on-site. We do NOT have a recommended videogarapher company for these venues because they are not approved to be on the premises of either venue.

Parents can certainly video their own games but we are not allowed to have one contracted through the league.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 27, 2018)

TT the Bear said:


> Watching the B01s Discovery, there have been a lot of lopsided games.  Like 7-0, 6-1 type games. Somewhat surprising for an "elite" league. Maybe that's a source of some of the player and parent misbehavior.  I haven't heard of a single scout attending a game.  It is a shame they aren't providing videotaping as promised.


There is normally at least one


timbuck said:


> What about the recently announced "Scouting Zone" arrangement?  Is that in place yet?
> http://scdslsoccer.com/the-scouting-zone-discovery-division


Subscription site like Captain U, Hudl, etc...get a free trail pay after or if you want the "Advanced features.  Good to download a few Clips the dozen-or-so colleges that might end up following you never hear....anyway.  Personal emails including clips to schools of interested can work well.


----------



## TT the Bear (Sep 27, 2018)

soccerfun said:


> Not only are they not videoing taping the games they will not allow parents hire a professional to video tape the games. The following is an excerpt from an email I received from our team admin (The email came from SCDSL).
> 
> NO OUTSIDE VIDEO COMPANY IS ALLOWED AT SILVERLAKES OR RANCHO MISSION VIEJO RIDING PARK so DO NOT coordinate video services with anyone for either of those venues. They will NOT be allowed on-site. We do NOT have a recommended videogarapher company for these venues because they are not approved to be on the premises of either venue.
> 
> Parents can certainly video their own games but we are not allowed to have one contracted through the league.


Wow, that’s almost like they’re actively hindering recruiting efforts. Quite the opposite of their supposed mission.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 27, 2018)

Are they waiting for one of the BOD members to launch their own video company that will be the “exclusive partner” of Silverlakes?


----------



## MWN (Sep 27, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Are they waiting for one of the BOD members to launch their own video company that will be the “exclusive partner” of Silverlakes?


Appreciate that Silverlakes is looking for all the money they can get.
Silverlakes and the Legends FC have a relationship because the Silverlakes manager is also the Legends FC director.
Legends FC is one of the founding members of SCDSL.

SCDSL has a pricey contract with Silverlakes for fields and needs to fill its fields, the Discovery league fulfills that need.  There is nothing wrong with a League having a contract for fields, Presidio and CSL do it as well.  

This is appears to be a play by Silverlakes and not SCDSL/Discovery league from what I can tell.  That said, when the Discovery League was announced there was a bullet point that said the Discovery league would provide filming for a fee ... so maybe SCDSL has some skin in the game.  In any case its crap.  Boo on Silverlakes and SCDSL if this is either one's policy.  

The video company simply provides a Certificate of Insurance naming the gaming league and the venue as additional insured if liability is a concern ... happens all the time and is easy.


----------



## TT the Bear (Sep 27, 2018)

MWN said:


> Appreciate that Silverlakes is looking for all the money they can get.
> Silverlakes and the Legends FC have a relationship because the Silverlakes manager is also the Legends FC director.
> Legends FC is one of the founding members of SCDSL.
> 
> ...


Oh, I appreciate Silverlakes is a profit-seeking enterprise. I appreciated it every time I pull into the parking lot pay line.  Or pay $3.50 for a small bottle of water (which I need ASAP because it's 100+ degrees in Norco in September and my kid has already run through the large bottle he brought from home before the game even starts).

But SCDL is different.  According to its own by-laws, SCDL is a charitable, non-profit organization that advocates for soccer players. They shouldn't be instituting policies that hurt players' chances of developing and being recruited. Filming does just that -- facilitate development and recruiting.  And if it's Silverlakes' policy, then SCDL should be fulfilling their mission and fighting Silverlakes for their players' rights to film themselves, even (especially?) if it means hiring a professional videographer.  If they cared "first and foremost" about "true player development" as they claim, they could use their market power to negotiate a low-cost film option on behalf of all the Discovery teams, but I've seen no evidence of that.  Maybe it's in the works.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Sep 27, 2018)

I hope you all realize it is the middle of the college season. No scouts are going to go to your games right now.  Maybe DA or ECNL but not Discovery League.


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I hope you all realize it is the middle of the college season. No scouts are going to go to your games right now.  Maybe DA or ECNL but not Discovery League.


Unless they happen to be in town for a game -- oh, never mind, they won't have any weekends free until mid-November.


----------



## Lightning Red (Sep 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Unless they happen to be in town for a game -- oh, never mind, they won't have any weekends free until mid-November.


Washington State was at the 04 DA LAGSD vs Blues game last Sat. WSU played at UCLA the night before. I agree that it doesn’t happen often this time of year.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 28, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I hope you all realize it is the middle of the college season. No scouts are going to go to your games right now.  Maybe DA or ECNL but not Discovery League.


Correct, I think all they promised was a showcase in the spring.  Nobody in their right mind should expect college coaches now.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 28, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I hope you all realize it is the middle of the college season. No scouts are going to go to your games right now.  Maybe DA or ECNL but not Discovery League.


 And I actually don’t expect too many at that Spring showcase.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 28, 2018)

Justafan said:


> And I actually don’t expect too many at that Spring showcase.


Why have a Spring Showcase? Doesn't the season end in November, Teams should be in good form then as opposed to taking what 4-5 months off and then playing.

  If there was a spring part of league that would make sense to have a Spring Showcase


----------



## Justafan (Sep 28, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Why have a Spring Showcase? Doesn't the season end in November, Teams should be in good form then as opposed to taking what 4-5 months off and then playing.
> 
> If there was a spring part of league that would make sense to have a Spring Showcase


I see your point, but logistics are probably the issue.  League goes through November and high school soccer starts mid November and goes through early March.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 28, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I see your point, but logistics are probably the issue.  League goes through November and high school soccer starts mid November and goes through early March.


Yeah true but just hold a showcase near the the end like week 8 or something if that's the reason. Silverlakes is already rented.

There are Thanksgiving showcases anyway and those will be attended by college types so why not have a dsl bracket or something during those?  Playing the same teams you did during the season doesn't make a interesting showcase for the players.

By spring teams are doing other things:. CRL, Nat cup, NPL, etc so a new obscure showcase may well not be attended by certain teams or Scouts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I see your point, but logistics are probably the issue.  League goes through November and high school soccer starts mid November and goes through early March.


#1 At least with our team, there is not any free weekends all year other than a couple of weeks for our break.
#2 Why are you ducking me?


----------



## GKDad65 (Sep 30, 2018)

Introducing a "New" Kool-Aid flavor of the month:  "Discovery"
You get to discover what flavor it is !!!
But it's still just high priced Kool-Aid in the end.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Sep 30, 2018)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Yeah, this is just silly.  "Champions League" automatically implies best of the best (free marketing from UEFA), and we know Europe is best of the rest.  "Discovery" is neither here nor there.


Mijo, discovery what?  C and D level teams are better in flight 1 and 2.


----------



## INFAMEE (Sep 30, 2018)

Only one happy with Discover is Sheriff Joe.

That's how lame it is.


----------



## Dummy (Oct 1, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Yeah true but just hold a showcase near the the end like week 8 or something if that's the reason. Silverlakes is already rented.
> 
> There are Thanksgiving showcases anyway and those will be attended by college types so why not have a dsl bracket or something during those?  Playing the same teams you did during the season doesn't make a interesting showcase for the players.
> 
> By spring teams are doing other things:. CRL, Nat cup, NPL, etc so a new obscure showcase may well not be attended by certain teams or Scouts.


I do not know what SCDSL is planning for the “showcase”, but my hope would be simply that it would be played before the Vegas Players Showcase so teams would have the opportunity for a few friendly games to prepare for Vegas.  To me, this is preferable to overpaying to play in some random SoCal tournament just to play even weaker SoCal teams in order to prepare for Vegas.


----------



## Definitelynotanotherref (Oct 3, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I'll ask it again -  Why not put the parents on the same side as the team?
> A-hole coaches and A-hole sidelines will still exist.  But at least it will give a coach a chance to hear and address anything their sideline is doing.


I've said it before, Parents sitting on the same side as their team a generally worse behaved. They feed off of the coaches energy and the coach rarely attempts to quiet them down.

It's like politics, when your in your own political vacuum and only hear your own side, you are gonna think you are right. At least sitting on the same same makes you realize that the other parents are just as angry as you. And if you are real honest with yourself, you may realize that your own comments sound just as ridiculous as theirs do.


----------



## soccermama213 (Oct 20, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> What is that supposed to mean?  The Slammers organization has over 100 teams and you want to generalize every team based on what?  In fact, the Slammers have subsets of groups i.e. South Slammers, CDA Slammers, Slammers....so please be intelligent about things when you quote.    Guess your games against the Slammers teams didn't go your way.  That's too bad.


Actually almost  all the games we play against slammers goes our way. But we have yet to play a slammers team that didn’t have some players with nasty attitudes and parents who were the same. Maybe it’s my daughters age group but in her age group it’s all of them. Even when  we watch them play other teams, coaches being ejected and parents screaming at players and refs. If your team isn’t one of them (and I’m sure a lot of the new teams being swallowed up by them aren’t) then But the OG Slammers team see giving you newbies a bad name


----------



## Slammerdad (Oct 23, 2018)

soccermama213 said:


> Actually almost  all the games we play against slammers goes our way. But we have yet to play a slammers team that didn’t have some players with nasty attitudes and parents who were the same. Maybe it’s my daughters age group but in her age group it’s all of them. Even when  we watch them play other teams, coaches being ejected and parents screaming at players and refs. If your team isn’t one of them (and I’m sure a lot of the new teams being swallowed up by them aren’t) then But the OG Slammers team see giving you newbies a bad name


Clearly you haven't played alot of Slammers teams.  What you are saying is entirely false, misleading and clearly bent due to some personal issues you have with the label Slammers.  I once posted that when a Blues team loses, an Angel get's it's wings.  I meant that as a compliment that they truly embody a winning spirit and attitude.  You need to get out more and watch more games.  My DD plays for a long time South Slammer team and we are nothing like you describe.  We have been together 5+ years.  Perhaps your handle (213) gives away your locale so you play only teams in LA County/North OC.  I would tell you that those are some of the most successful teams and oldest teams we have.  So stop mislabeling a great program.  Of course, we have tryouts every Spring, if your daughter is good enough, maybe she could make a Slammer squad!


----------



## soccermama213 (Oct 29, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> Clearly you haven't played alot of Slammers teams.  What you are saying is entirely false, misleading and clearly bent due to some personal issues you have with the label Slammers.  I once posted that when a Blues team loses, an Angel get's it's wings.  I meant that as a compliment that they truly embody a winning spirit and attitude.  You need to get out more and watch more games.  My DD plays for a long time South Slammer team and we are nothing like you describe.  We have been together 5+ years.  Perhaps your handle (213) gives away your locale so you play only teams in LA County/North OC.  I would tell you that those are some of the most successful teams and oldest teams we have.  So stop mislabeling a great program.  Of course, we have tryouts every Spring, if your daughter is good enough, maybe she could make a Slammer squad!


Lol my 213 handle has nothing to do with where I live. Couldn’t pay me to live in that area code. Got to play slammers this weekend. Ended as it always does with game being called and girls fighting. Like I said in my second post it may not be all teams but there are clearly a large amount of teams and parents who are giving the rest of you r club a bad rap. I’m not the only one who says that. And as far as my daughter playing for slammers, she was asked once after we played a slammers team if she wanted to switch and she replied with no thank you. She’s happy where she’s at. Good luck and I’m glad your team is doing well and successful and has great attitudes. Several in our age bracket however are not


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Nov 7, 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2018/nov/06/european-super-league-threaten-football-future-warns-association-european-leagues
11 of the biggest clubs in the world are trying to form its own super league with a no-relegation guarantee for 20 years.  They must have been following the success of our youth leagues in SoCal.  We figured this out years ago


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 8, 2018)

Messi>CR7 said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/football/2018/nov/06/european-super-league-threaten-football-future-warns-association-european-leagues
> 11 of the biggest clubs in the world are trying to form its own super league with a no-relegation guarantee for 20 years.  They must have been following the success of our youth leagues in SoCal.  We figured this out years ago


No relegation? Ummm... you need a division below you for that. This new league would be a standalone so relegation in that league would be a swift kick in the butt out the door style. 

It sounds exciting but I think losing some of the big darbys would hurt. And don't expect the top teams from the Super League to get an invitation to the Champions League.  In fact, most of those teams already qualify for CL but would be missing out now even if Uefa decided to extend invites to the new league. But if the Champions League disappears as some have suggested then these clubs will hold all the power... 

Meanwhile, PSG? Milan? Marseille? Roma? Inter? These clubs don't have enough clout and could be the "Tier 2" of this new league.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> Only one happy with Discover is Sheriff Joe.
> 
> That's how lame it is.


Sorry I missed this post, we are not in discovery we are in CSL and it sucks.
Smart one.


----------



## Overtime (Nov 8, 2018)

Overtime said:


> Would be good if that is the case.  In G02 there are 3 Legends and 3 Slammers teams while the Beach team slotted for the spot was not included on initial invites.  This Beach team qualified for CRL, beat and tied the National Cup final four and finalist teams in May and June tournaments.  One of the Legends teams included failed to qualify for CRL and was an average flight 2 team last year.  I guess we know who has the power in SCDSL.


Take a look at the Go2 Discovery standings....the 3 Legends and 3 Slammers teams occupy 5 of the bottom 6 spots in the standings...just as argued...they did not belong.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 8, 2018)

For those that played in this amazing (the best!) new division-   Do you want your team to play in it again next year?
Or is “just” being in Flight 1 an ok thing for you?


----------



## Banana Hammock (Nov 8, 2018)

timbuck said:


> For those that played in this amazing (the best!) new division-   Do you want your team to play in it again next year?
> Or is “just” being in Flight 1 an ok thing for you?


B03 was very competitive.  I imagine that all the teams would have been champions if there wasn't a DSL.  I definitely want out team to participate next year.  If next years teams are placed correctly, then the competition should be even better.  There were some teams that probably wished they had played in Champions or Europa.


----------



## MA0812 (Nov 9, 2018)

G04 had a handful that should not have been in Discovery and their record shows that. 75% were competitive games for the most part. Had Discovery not been created odds are most of these teams would have played each other anyway. Not sure I've really seen the benefit of Discovery. Two Slammers teams in 1st/2nd with two Slammers teams in the last two positions,Legends and Surf in the middle. 

Playing in one location at the same time every weekend made planning easy however being in Norco and having over half of the games being played in temps in the 90's and 100's was a drawback. Nothing will ever be perfect so that would be my primary feedback. Hopefully a better screening process for teams will take place next season. Good luck to those playing high school.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 9, 2018)

I think if they are going to continue with "Discovery" for next year, then you get rid of Champions/Europa and just have "Discovery" and Flight 1 by Geography (3 or 4 groupings)
2004 This year:

Discovery had 11 teams.  One could argue that a few of them would have been better off in another group.  But I like teams that shoot a little higher than where they probably belong.  And I don't know the roster or injury situations.  The Top 6 teams are VERY close in points, with a few ties separating them.  
In Flight 1 "Champions" you had 6 teams.  Every one played each team twice.  One team was clearly dominant, while the others were fairly close
Europa East had 6 teams - Every played everyone twice - One team dominated.  4 were very close.  1 had a rough season.
Europa South had 10 teams - Everyone played everyone once.  2 teams were dominant. The other 8 were close. Even the 2 teams at the bottom, had very close losses that could have been tied. Or ties that could have been wins.  
Europa West had 8 teams.  Everyone played each team at least once.  Some played twice.  Bit of a luck of the draw when this happens if you get matched up against a tough opponent 2x while someone else gets an easier team to play twice.  

I'd personally love to see it where they do half a season by geography and then re-shuffle the teams based upon record for the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I'd personally love to see it where they do half a season by geography and then re-shuffle the teams based upon record for the 2nd half of the season.


How would you propose clubs secure fields for this?


----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> How would you propose clubs secure fields for this?


This would work if all games were scheduled to be played at a single location with many fields available.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 9, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> How would you propose clubs secure fields for this?


How would it be much different than today? 
I’m talking strictly for flight 1, but no reason it couldn’t work in other groups as well.
Would take a bit of planning and some patience.  And a club might pay for a field or 2 that isn't used while the 2nd half details get worked out.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2018)

timbuck said:


> How would it be much different than today?
> I’m talking strictly for flight 1, but no reason it couldn’t work in other groups as well.
> Would take a bit of planning and some patience.  And a club might pay for a field or 2 that isn't used while the 2nd half details get worked out.


If you remix the teams then the schedule is changed. Clubs secure the fields in advance unless like E posted and you have all games at the same venue like the Disco division.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2018)

timbuck said:


> And a club might pay for a field or 2 that isn't used while the 2nd half details get worked out.


C'mon...remember who you're talking about here. What club that you know is willing to pay for a field and not use it. Sounds like a good idea though...


----------



## timbuck (Nov 9, 2018)

Maybe you have the 1st week of the reshuffle all played at a neutral (Silverlakes, great park, polo fields) Field. 
Then you figure out a way to align with home and away fields. 
It could work. It would just a little extra planning and some extra work.  And it won’t be perfect for every team. Some may have an extra away game or 2.


----------

